# [xNFP] Really, am I an extrovert or an introvert?



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> :shocked:
> 
> This thread has gone nowhere.


I like to think we've begun to quell some of @TelepathicGoose's type doubts. I mean, it was a pretty centralized topic focus to begin with.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I like to think we've begun to quell some of @_TelepathicGoose_'s type doubts. I mean, it was a pretty centralized topic focus to begin with.


Maybe being Ne-dom won over the possibility of being introverted.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@alittlebear @shinynotshiny

Sorry I fell asleep. :frustrating:

I realize Ne dominance and everything. However I feel kind of like an Fi Dom as well.

:|


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

"Kind of" is hardly convincing. Embrace ENFP and don't make anymore threads like this~

Really.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> "Kind of" is hardly convincing. Embrace ENFP and don't make anymore threads like this~
> 
> Really.


Maybe because the overall INFP description fits me (how I act around normal people) better? Because I barely talk and ENFPs are notorious for talking constantly?

But obviously, I'm just a socially _and_ mentally introverted ENFP...


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Maybe because the overall INFP description fits me (how I act around normal people) better? Because I barely talk and ENFPs are notorious for talking constantly?
> 
> But obviously, I'm just a socially _and_ mentally introverted ENFP...


The INFP description fits me and there's no way I have any Fi. I know not many believe this, but imo a lot of INFP descriptions are just the embodiment of the NF temperament. It's no wonder you or anyone would easily relate to them.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> The INFP description fits me and there's no way I have any Fi. I know not many believe this, but imo a lot of INFP descriptions are just the embodiment of the NF temperament. It's no wonder you or anyone would easily relate to them.


So I'm just a super introverted ENFP who barely talks to anyone?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> So I'm just a super introverted ENFP who barely talks to anyone?


Gooooose. I suggested introversion and you didn't jump on it. What are you looking for?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

TelepathicGoose said:


> So I'm just a super introverted ENFP who barely talks to anyone?


Sounds about right 

I really don't see anything about Ne that would make it "extroverted",especially around most people.Maybe you need to find some different kinds of people to talk to?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Gooooose. I suggested introversion and you didn't jump on it. What are you looking for?


I didn't jump on it because I _*fell asleep*_
How could I reply when I'm not even conscious? 

I was going to reply, "yes I'm an introvert, definitely." But then my mom yelled at me to go to bed.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I didn't jump on it because I _*fell asleep*_
> How could I reply when I'm not even conscious? Hmm?


I meant your response:



> I realize Ne dominance and everything. However I feel kind of like an Fi Dom as well.
> 
> :|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I meant your response:


I didn't know you would take it so literally.

I mean more:

"I realize you guys think I may be an Ne dom, but I was reading some things about Fi dominance and it might fit me too"


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I didn't know you would take it so literally.
> 
> I mean more:
> 
> "I realize you guys think I may be an Ne dom, but I was reading some things about Fi dominance and it might fit me too"


But you do that all the time :laughing:


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

I JUST MET an ENFP who was obviously an ENFP (and his wife was equally obvious INFJ) but he tests as and thinks of himself as an introvert. May I also say that I test as an introvert, even act like one a lot, but I most certainly am an extrovert. 

The best way for you to solve this is to either watch or interact with an actual infp. (I think you're an ENFP; I know a few and you sound very similar to them)

The last movie I saw with an INFP was Big Hero 6 (it's adorable and very funny) . Will Smith is an ENFP. That might help you figure it out


----------



## aquirkynerd (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Goose 
Couldn't watch the vid because of whatever nonsensical reason Youtube presented but whatever
I am not acquainted with any KNOWN ENFPs in my life, nor INFPs, but I resonate a lot with you and I think more so than just "NF". You've got the NFP thing down anyway, and I think, I really do think you're an introvert. As I said before, I think it's really easy to just have little difference between different cognitive functions where you could be borderline INFP and ENFP? But I just see more INFP in your posts. It's the literary/introvert/feeling thing. It's just there. So like, you can absolutely be an outgoing INFP or a shy ENFP, but I don't think it's fair to call it either way. Lurk in the forums and you will probably get your answer  and watch that interview I mentioned before. You can be your OWN xNFP without fitting a template and that's cool too


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@aquirkynerd @shinynotshiny @alittlebear

Alright, I decided to do some analysis of myself today at school. 

I've observed:

That I'm either a talkative introvert or an extrovert who doesn't talk instantaneously. 
I've realize that I _am_ a social person, but I don't need to talk to be energized. Also, I tend to only be social at school- I need a lot of self-reflection and alone time once I've gotten home, and the fact that my mom wants to talk to me endlessly when I get home, is a bit draining.

And uh, I can't quite be an xNFP. One function tends to triumph over the other.

Can someone _please_ ask me some questions concerning whether my Pi or Je is my inferior. I'd appreciate it. I know someone had some questions they asked @Oswin, so I'd be fine answering them myself.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Can someone _please_ ask me some questions concerning whether my Pi or Je is my inferior. I'd appreciate it. I know someone had some questions they asked @_Oswin_, so I'd be fine answering them myself.


That might have been @Schizoid.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

DDerpapfrpaq


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> That might have been @Schizoid.


She hasn't responded


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> She hasn't responded


Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## aquirkynerd (Mar 26, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose

Funky MBTI in Fiction — Type Contrast: ENFP vs. INFP After writing this...

Read this


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

aquirkynerd said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” Type Contrast: ENFP vs. INFP After writing this...
> 
> Read this


The ENFP still fits a bit better, so I'll go with that for now ^^


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm actually thinking INFP. You've mentioned getting drained many times, and I associate that with introversion. I'm a very shy, reserved, often quiet NFP, who gets INFP on most tests. But I just can't relate to the idea of being drained from social interaction. That's the number one thing that led me to choose ENFP over INFP. Secondarily is I have the extraverted trait of thinking out loud. Even when I'm not thinking out loud, I'm still often thinking in my head as if I'm talking to an imaginary person lol.

Also you mentioned you relate a lot more to the INFP forum than the ENFP forum, that also makes me think you are an INFP.

I have 3 close INFP friends, here's one more big thing I've noticed that is different between ENFPs and INFPs. INFPs can spend hours inside their head just making up stories. Thinking up characters, family trees, environments, etc. and just expanding on and on. ENFPs can only do this for so long before it gets boring, and we NEED some kind of external stimulus to keep us going.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> INFPs can spend hours inside their head just making up stories. Thinking up characters, family trees, environments, etc. and just expanding on and on.


Oh. I do that *every day*...
Especially on the weekends, where that's pretty much all I do.
However, yes, I do eventually get bored after like 7-8 hours. Then I need a break.

But in general, I spend a huge magnitude of time just writing stories or exploring ideas on my own. I do eventually get bored, but not very easily.

I actually quite like social interaction, and I'm definitely not quiet at school. However, when I get home I'm always exceptionally tired and I need to take a break.
@shinynotshiny @alittlebear opinions???????


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I actually quite like social interaction, and I'm definitely not quiet at school. However, when I get home I'm always super tired and I need to take a break. I wouldn't say I'm drained, I'm energized by it. But I can't be doing it constantly.


Type 7 ExxP temperament.


> Average Sevens define themselves as the "energizer", *the person who must pump energy and excitement into a situation so that everyone will be charged up - and so that they can stay excited themselves*. Since sevens have a great deal of energy, it is easy for them to play this role. Like all social roles, however, *once it has begun to be identified with, the person finds it increasingly difficult not to act this way*. Playing the role of the Energizer, the Spark Plug or Catalyst--as well as conspirator and tempter into mischief-allows Sevens to become the center of attention. Their company is frequently sought after because others' spirits are uplifted by their cheer.
> 
> The problem arises when average Sevens begin to function only as superchargers who are outspoken and outrageous, who must be stimulating and dazzling all the time. This inevitably puts an *enormous burden on them-and it becomes wearing on others as well*. Most people, even other Sevens, find that relentless energy eventually becomes one-dimensional and tiresome. If others cannot keep up their pace, Sevens often interpret this as a form of rejection or abandonment that angers and frustrates them, leading them to move on to greener pastures and new audiences. Increasingly, however, they may feel trapped in their role, not knowing how to relate to others or get their needs met.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Type 7 ExxP temperament.


Yes, but what do I gain from that description? I'm not a type 7.

Edit: Sorry, I'm getting impatient. I really just want to know what I am. Objectively, truly. 

I feel as if I might be INFP because my worldviews are subjective, and because I can spend hours just writing stories and I don't get bored easily. 

...Although I do get bored with the same story easily, and am constantly thinking of new stories because of how bored I get with something that doesn't appear new. What's your opinion on this?


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

LOL 8 HOURS?! :shocked: If you spend 7-8 hours in your head just making up stories, I have no doubt you're an INFP. When I said an ENFP get's bored, I meant like 30 minutes. Maybe 2 hours max. Still, I know there are ENFP writers out there, so I'm going to have to explore this idea a bit more.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, but what do I gain from that description? I'm not a type 7.


Well, I'm still not sure about tritype thing but you have a). 7 there and b). I find that this is relevant to Ne dominants in general - public Ne-ing takes a toll which you don't notice until you come home and suddenly bam - adrenaline crush I need to lie face-first for few hours. Then I need to Ne again or I get anxious and agitated, though. If not with people (because people have lives that don't include me, unfortunately) then turning on action game, with TV show in the corner and alt tabbing to 20+ open tabs does it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Well, I'm still not sure about tritype thing but you have a). 7 there and b). I find that this is relevant to Ne dominants in general - public Ne-ing takes a toll which you don't notice until you come home and suddenly bam - adrenaline crush I need to lie face-first for few hours.


Ah, I see. I definitely agree with that.

There's something I noticed about my endless story writing:

I do get bored with the same story easily. I am constantly thinking of new stories because of how bored I get with something that doesn't appear new. If the story isn't new and interesting, and the character as well, I start to get bored *quite *easily (as I do with pretty much everything), and want to start writing something else.

@AdroElectro, I'll mention you in this too.

What do you think of this?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

> I feel as if I might be INFP because my worldviews are subjective, and because I can spend hours just writing stories and I don't get bored easily.





> LOL 8 HOURS?! If you spend 7-8 hours in your head just making up stories, I have no doubt you're an INFP. When I said an ENFP get's bored, I meant like 30 minutes. Maybe 2 hours max. Still, I know there are ENFP writers out there, so I'm going to have to explore this idea a bit more.


I don't think that's entirely telling. There are plenty of ENxP writers - sitting on your butt and writing stuff is kind of how it happens.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Oh. I do that *every day*...
> Especially on the weekends, where that's pretty much all I do.
> However, yes, I do eventually get bored after like 7-8 hours. Then I need a break.
> 
> ...


I disagree with @AdroElectro. I think extroverts can spend a lot of time making up stories too... since that's what writers do. That would also be part of her Ne, since Ne I think would also be energized by stuff like that. It's not like she's doing especially Fi things in her alone time, she's still using her Ne even in her alone time.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I disagree with @AdroElectro. I think extroverts can spend a lot of time making up stories too... since that's what writers do. That would also be part of her Ne, since Ne I think would also be energized by stuff like that. It's not like she's doing especially Fi things in her alone time, she's still using her Ne even in her alone time.


 _Thank you._


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I see. I definitely agree with that.
> 
> There's something I noticed about my endless story writing:
> 
> ...


That's just Ne, ha. I love making up stories as well, but my favorite thing is when I can stick with a story for years, really probe into the inner world of my story and make it beautiful. I only move on when I see that the story isn't working, and even that brings me to some grief.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Also I used to be into writing, it's not really introverted activity in my opinion. It's an act of creation. You are not so much in your head as retelling the events that you "see" happening. Since I almost don't plan my plots (yes, I suck at it) for me it's like discovering what'll happen next as I write it. It was like reading in a sense to me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> That's just Ne, ha. I love making up stories as well, but my favorite thing is when I can stick with a story for years, really probe into the inner world of my story and make it beautiful. I only move on when I see that the story isn't working, and even that brings me to some grief.


Yes, see!

I wish I had that wonderful ability to write the same story with the same characters for extended periods of time like Fe+Ni can do, but oh well. My older brother is an ENFJ (self-typed) journalist and author, so maybe I should go probe him into telling me how he does it. 

Also, I think if anything else my Ne is above my Fi because I think of so many different ideas each day, but I only think of values on occasion. My Ne obviously exceeds my Fi by a landslide, so ENFP is pretty obvious.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Also I used to be into writing, it's not really introverted activity in my opinion. It's an act of creation. You are not so much in your head as retelling the events that you "see" happening. Since I almost don't plan my plots (yes, I suck at it) for me i*t's like discovering what'll happen next as I write it*. It was like reading in a sense to me.


Ah yes, I do this.

When I write I always improvise, I never plan. It's as if the characters and story is already written and I am just simply retelling it, they come alive for me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Also I used to be into writing, it's not really introverted activity in my opinion. It's an act of creation. You are not so much in your head as retelling the events that you "see" happening. Since I almost don't plan my plots (yes, I suck at it) for me it's like discovering what'll happen next as I write it. It was like reading in a sense to me.


Not planning must be kind of Ne... One of my favorite things is planning the plots, developing characters, making sure everything connects and is meaningful, that certain social issues are subtly tied into my story. 

My writing professor this semester told me to just "write and see where it takes you," and I have him to most puzzled look. I can't write without planning! It's preposterous for me :laughing:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Not planning must be kind of Ne... One of my favorite things is planning the plots, developing characters, making sure everything connects and is meaningful, that certain social issues are subtly tied into my story.
> 
> My writing professor this semester told me to just "write and see where it takes you," and I have him to most puzzled look. I can't write without planning! It's preposterous for me :laughing:


Really? I never plan my stories...ever. It's always improvisation.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Also, I think if anything else my Ne is above my Fi because I think of so many different ideas each day, but I only think of values on occasion. My Ne obviously exceeds my Fi by a landslide, so ENFP is pretty obvious.


Then why are we here, Gosling


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Then why are we here, Gosling


"Gosling" :kitteh:


Because, AdroElectro confused me into thinking I was an INFP for about 10 minutes until you and @Greyhart saved me.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Must. Include. More. Characters.

I mean, how can you write your thing around just a handful when there's new exciting ones that are born as you write? Or confine it to one place when there are worlds to explore. Boy, do NPs like to write convoluted and over-bloated character casts, worlds and plots.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Really? I never plan my stories...ever. It's always improvisation.


Again, I can't imagine that. When I was little I did some improv... but now I have to plan out every single chapter, sometimes even every single page. It's ridiculous, but I've gotten about 150 pages single space down of my big story so far.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Again, I can't imagine that. When I was little I did some improv... but now I have to plan out every single chapter, sometimes even every single page. It's ridiculous, but I've gotten about 150 pages single space down of my big story so far.


Ah, well that's just the differences in Ni and Ne.

I attempted to plan my writing out before (because my school encourages it), and I got bored doing it within .005 seconds and gave up.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> "Gosling" :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Because, AdroElectro confused me into thinking I was an INFP for about 10 minutes until you and @Greyhart saved me.


You were questioning your E far before @AdroElectro came along, don't lay all the blame there. Like, for 14 pages before Adro suggested that. But like, if you _know_ your Ne is way stronger than your Fi, why do you keep doubting yourself as an ENFP?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> *Not planning must be kind of Ne...* One of my favorite things is planning the plots, developing characters, making sure everything connects and is meaningful, that certain social issues are subtly tied into my story.
> 
> My writing professor this semester told me to just "write and see where it takes you," and I have him to most puzzled look. I can't write without planning! It's preposterous for me :laughing:


You kind off just have to trust that you'll manage to tie it all together in the end.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, well that's just the differences in Ni and Ne.
> 
> I attempted to plan my writing out before (because my school encourages it), and I got bored doing it within .005 seconds and gave up.


Oh gosh, even on my school papers I plan it out. I caught onto bubble style planning in like fourth grade, haven't let it go since.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> You kind off just have to trust that you'll manage to tie it all together in the end.


Sounds terrifying.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> You were questioning your E far before @AdroElectro came along, don't lay all the blame there. Like, for 14 pages before Adro suggested that. But like, if you _know_ your Ne is way stronger than your Fi, why do you keep doubting yourself as an ENFP?


Ah, sorry. I didn't mean it that way, I meant he emphasized my concern.

I guess because I couldn't see myself as an extrovert at first. I always knew my Ne was stronger, however.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Sounds terrifying.


It's actually quite fun


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Sounds terrifying.





alittlebear said:


> Again, I can't imagine that. When I was little I did some improv... but now I have *to plan out every single chapter*, sometimes even every single page. It's ridiculous, but I've gotten about 150 pages single space down of my big story so far.












I think SJs plan too. I wonder how SPs go about this.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Not planning must be kind of Ne... One of my favorite things is planning the plots, developing characters, making sure everything connects and is meaningful, that certain social issues are subtly tied into my story.
> 
> My writing professor this semester told me to just "write and see where it takes you," and I have him to most puzzled look. I can't write without planning! It's preposterous for me :laughing:





TelepathicGoose said:


> Really? I never plan my stories...ever. It's always improvisation.


Improvisation is Ne? I always thought that was Se. If that's the case, then it's another argument in the direction of me not being an ESFP. 

(Hope you don't mind a lurker like me referencing from here? )


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Must. Include. More. Characters.
> 
> I mean, how can you write your thing around just a handful when there's new exciting ones that are born as you write? Or confine it to one place when there are worlds to explore. Boy, do NPs like to write convoluted and over-bloated character casts, worlds and plots.


Ah, I guilty of having too many characters too. For me, like... They're just so important to the story, I can't let them go? It's terrible. 

But I keep my worlds pretty simple. They're very developed, but I think they flow nicely and don't have any weird random things about them. (I can't stand weird worlds. Everything Ronald Dahl writes freaks me the heck out.)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Oh gosh, even on my school papers I plan it out. I caught onto bubble style planning in like fourth grade, haven't let it go since.


I was always a rebel of that when we had to write papers. I am the one kid who never plans their standardized test essay out before they write, but ends up getting the highest score on the essay anyway. In general, my stories come out better when I improvise. Otherwise, they turn end up to robotic and often not as magical as they could be.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Improvisation is Ne? I always thought that was Se. If that's the case, then it's another argument in the direction of me not being an ESFP.
> 
> (Hope you don't mind a lurker like me referencing from here? )


Mental/Idea Improvisation - Ne
Physical/Momentary/Sensory Improvisation - Se

I'm _horrible_ at acting quickly in the moment (Se), but when it comes to ideas, I'm great at improvisation.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> Improvisation is Ne? I always thought that was Se. If that's the case, then it's another argument in the direction of me not being an ESFP.
> 
> (Hope you don't mind a lurker like me referencing from here? )


Not necessary. I think SJs and NJs plan this stuff. Us, Ps probably P-ing everywhere. This sentence sounds great if you read it outloud.



alittlebear said:


> Ah, I guilty of having too many characters too. For me, like... They're just so important to the story, I can't let them go? It's terrible.
> 
> But I keep my worlds pretty simple. They're very developed, but I think they flow nicely and don't have any weird random things about them. (*I can't stand weird worlds.* Everything Ronald Dahl writes freaks me the heck out.)


How about











TelepathicGoose said:


> I was always a rebel of that when we had to write papers. I am the one kid who never plans their standardized test essay out before they write, but ends up getting the highest score on the essay anyway. In general, my stories come out better when I improvise. Otherwise, they turn end up to robotic and often not as magical as they could be.


I was like "An essay for biology class? I will find a way to insert dinosaurs in there."


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I think SJs plan too. I wonder how SPs go about this.


 @angelcat, care to join in? also, she's already here, but @Oswin?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Ah, I guilty of having too many characters too. For me, like... They're just so important to the story, I can't let them go? It's terrible.
> 
> But I keep my worlds pretty simple. They're very developed, but I think they flow nicely and don't have any weird random things about them. (I can't stand weird worlds. Everything Ronald Dahl writes freaks me the heck out.)



I have like 5,000,000,000 different characters in my story. So many characters! So many ideas!

Although, the planets and worlds of my stories are extremely weird. I've been told it's like entering a drug trip when reading some of my stories.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Us, Ps probably P-ing everywhere.


Yes.

Oh, and I _always _find a way to add dinosaurs into my essays.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> You basically just said the opposite of me.
> 
> I have like 5,000,000,000 different characters in my story. Also, the planets and worlds of my stories are extremely weird. I've been told it's like entering a drug trip when reading some of my stories.


I like creating complicated systems within my world setting. :happy: Like complicated magic-science-something system. Some convoluted turmoiled social structures and history. It's my favorite part.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I plan a little, but just in my head or some sketchy notes. I usually know where I'm going...but I don't plan out chapter by chapter until I'm finishing up, and checking to make sure things stay together.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Just to clarify, I meant more what goes on in your head. Yes Extraverts can and do write. 

I have a really hard time trying to explain what I mean. The INFPs I know love escaping into fantasy worlds, and from what I can tell spend a majority of their thinking doing that. ENFPs on the other hand will spend more time thinking about objective ideas.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Mental/Idea Improvisation - Ne
> Physical/Momentary/Sensory Improvisation - Se
> 
> I'm _horrible_ at acting quickly in the moment (Se), but when it comes to ideas, I'm great at improvisation.


As a kid, I was great at ideas and improvising them. Now I am as good at reacting to the environment around me as I am at organizing things.

And I still am good at bullshitting and firing out things on paper/my mouth and going with it.



Greyhart said:


> Not necessary. I think SJs and NJs plan this stuff. Us, Ps probably P-ing everywhere. This sentence sounds great if you read it outloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> I like creating complicated systems within my world setting. :happy: Like complicated magic-science-something system. Some convoluted turmoiled social structures and history. It's my favorite part.


I do the same exact thing.

I am currently writing this giant space-opera novel about this post-apocalyptic inter-stellar space empire that in essence, uses what I like to call "space magic" (it is basically magic that has a scientific basis.) 

One of, if not my favorite part of writing my stories is creating the worlds they live in. I couldn't write it without that.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> As a kid, I was great at ideas and improvising them. Now I am as good at reacting to the environment around me as I am at organizing things.
> 
> And I still am good at bullshitting and firing out things on paper/my mouth and going with it.
> 
> ...


Interesting, that's odd. I sometimes feel like my Te overpowers my Fi as well.

Although, I'm definitely not an Se user, I am absolutely horrible at my environment. I bump into something every quantifiable millisecond. I also prefer ideas over reality..._any _day.

Oh, and I absolutely am incapable of organizing anything. Environments included. 

Concerning yourself... how about making a thread for it?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Interesting, that's odd. I sometimes feel like my Te overpowers my Fi as well.
> 
> Although, I'm definitely not an Se user, I am absolutely horrible at my environment. I bump into something every quantifiable millisecond. I also prefer ideas over reality..._any _day.
> 
> ...


I have made two already. If you want, I can message you the links.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I just think there's more about E vs I than people-related thing. For example my ENFJ friend turned out type 3 because of extreme pressure to succeed (she comes from a very poor one-parent family). She Fe-Se-ing major times. Like ENTJ businesswoman except Fe and a Hamlet dancer diva. On the other hand my ESFJ mother spends hours and hours and hours alone working on creating her dolls. It drains her quite a bit so she overcompensates on a toy-crafting-free time.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

LuchoIsLurking said:


> I have made two already. If you want, I can message you the links.


Sure, please do so! ^^


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose One last question, I'm about to go to bed. Sorry if you already answered this question before, but which of the Michael Pierce Videos do you relate to more? Whatever your answer I'm just going to go with that one as your type since you are so much in the middle lol.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> I just think there's more about E vs I than people-related thing. For example my ENFJ friend turned out type 3 because of extreme pressure to succeed (she comes from a very poor one-parent family). She Fe-Se-ing major times. Like ENTJ businesswoman except Fe and a Hamlet dancer diva. On the other hand my ESFJ mother spends hours and hours and hours alone working on creating her dolls. It drains her quite a bit so she overcompensates on a toy-crafting-free time.


Interesting.

My ENFJ older brother spends a lot of alone time with this stories. However, he speaks to others to recharge.

I believe that the general idea is that an extrovert relies on the outer world for personal satisfaction, whereas the introvert relies on the inner world. Both need both worlds, it is which you rely on more. 

I believe this was from a video Michael Pierce wrote. Roughly what he said was:

"The introvert relies on his inner world. For he beliefs no absolutes can come from the outer one, which is untrustworthy."
"The extrovert relies on his outer world. As no absolutes can come from their inner world, which is too subjective to be truthful."

I have this obsession with objective reality, and how I feel like as humans, we'll never be able to experience true objectivity as our brains are subjective in how they take in information. It genuinely bothers me at times- so from this I can discern that I have a mainly extroverted cognitive attitude.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> @TelepathicGoose One last question, I'm about to go to bed. Sorry if you already answered this question before, but which of the Michael Pierce Videos do you relate to more? Whatever your answer I'm just going to go with that one as your type since you are so much in the middle lol.


The ENFP fits better. Especially the "mind going 5,000,000 miles an hours" part. Although, all of it is very accurate.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> Just to clarify, I meant more what goes on in your head. Yes Extraverts can and do write.
> 
> I have a really hard time trying to explain what I mean. The INFPs I know love escaping into fantasy worlds, and from what I can tell spend a majority of their thinking doing that. ENFPs on the other hand will spend more time thinking about objective ideas.


Personally, I have a patience and when waiting for something (in longs queues, for example) can ruminate in my head for hours but relaxation for me is to overload myself with new data, concepts and stimuli. Like I have... 15 tabs, 4 sites and 3 facebook games open in Chrome, 3 sites and 8 tabs open in Firefox, Last Week Tonight in a small window and Marvel Heroes running in the other window. Right now. It's energizing activity for me. I didn't sleep for 16 hours already but get progressively less sleepy until I crash completely. <- This is normal. I recently described this to my ISFJ friend. She had a mild culture shock. Apparently, just sitting in the chair and listening to music is how she relaxes after a day at the college. It's more of "stand by be ready for fun stuff" for me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Personally, I have a patience and when waiting for something (in longs queues, for example) can ruminate in my head for hours but relaxation for me is to overload myself with new data, concepts and stimuli. Like I have... 15 tabs, 4 sites and 3 facebook games open in Chrome, 3 sites and 8 tabs open in Firefox, Last Week Tonight in a small window and Marvel Heroes running in the other window. Right now. It's energizing activity for me. I didn't sleep for 16 hours already but get progressively less sleepy until I crash completely. <- This is normal. I recently described this to my ISFJ friend. She had a mild culture shock. Apparently, just sitting in the chair and listening to music is how she relaxes after a day at the college. It's more of "stand by be ready for fun stuff" for me.


Relaxation for me is envisioning excessively-fast-paced imagery in my head while listening to music. The faster, the better.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

> My ENFJ older brother spends a lot of alone time with this stories. *However, he speaks to others to recharge.*


Yup, that's my mom. For ENFJ friend I originally typed her as ESFP because of stereotype/archetype description. She's a latin dancer. But also a historian. Her things about history was mostly about Ancient Egypt and extreme preoccupation with it's symbolism and mythology. She is still very much into it but after getting degree she realized that it's not how The Mummy movie shows it but rather lots of paperwork, almost not adventure or true revolutionary discoveries. So she went for her second (now first) passion. She somehow manages to see dance as very symbolic too. Describes styles of dancing and even moves as having a meaning and telling a story. Fascinating.



> Relaxation for me is envisioning excessively-fast-paced imagery in my head while listening to music. The faster, the better.


That works really well too when I am too high on adrenaline or some other "excitement" hormone and need to chill down. Yeah, dubstep is a chill music. xD


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

*rises like a beast from the underworld, having been summoned to this thread*



Greyhart said:


> How about


PRATCHETT. He was a literary god.

Um. What are we talking about? Introversion or extroversion?

Extroverts focus primarily on the external world. Introverts can literally get lost inside their minds for hours at a time. 

Though, if you're still not sure, what's your weak point? Your problem area? The thing about you that is the most ... um, well, childish and immature? That's your inferior function.

ENXPs have crappy Si. Temperamental Si. IXFPs have infantile Te.

ESXPs have lousy Ni. This sense that their lives ought to matter, and they should get meaning from stuff, but ... eh. (Whereas the ISXPs have a strong "gut" feeling / instinct / use of Ni.)

*goes back into the depths, to continue writing fiction*


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Yup, that's my mom. For ENFJ friend I originally typed her as ESFP because of stereotype/archetype description. She's a latin dancer. But also a historian. Her things about history was mostly about Ancient Egypt and extreme preoccupation with it's symbolism and mythology. She is still very much into it but after getting degree she realized that it's not how The Mummy movie shows it but rather lots of paperwork, almost not adventure or true revolutionary discoveries. So she went for her second (now first) passion. She somehow manages to see dance as very symbolic too. Describes styles of dancing and even moves as having a meaning and telling a story. Fascinating.


That's very interesting. I've noticed Ni absolutely loves symbols. 




> That works really well too when I am too high on adrenaline or some other "excitement" hormone and need to chill down. Yeah, dubstep is a chill music. xD


I have this habit of blasting overly-energetic electronic music on my speakers, while working. My ISFJ is baffled and always yells at me to shut it off.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

angelcat said:


> *rises like a beast from the underworld, having been summoned to this thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My main problem is reflecting on my past. I seem to repeat the same mistake over and over again, even if I know better.

Oh, and I get lost in my head too. Although I can switch back to reality very easily, and as soon as something externally stimulating happens.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay ENFP then. You do seem to contradict yourself a lot which is a very ENFP thing, seeing all sides and all. Such as what I'm doing right now by changing my stance from INFP to ENFP. I still find it odd that you relate more to the INFP forums though.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> Okay ENFP then. You do seem to contradict yourself a lot which is a very ENFP thing, seeing all sides and all. Such as what I'm doing right now by changing my stance from INFP to ENFP. I still find it odd that you relate more to the INFP forums though.


I actually don't. I read one article and thought I did.

I further endeavored earlier only to find that most of them seem extremely emotional and very opinionated, although I still love them. There also seems to be a very different atmosphere to them. It's as if they enjoy being sad or wallowing, which is very different from my usual demeanor. 

As you can see, I contradict myself about every second...as I'm doing now.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Relaxation for me is envisioning excessively-fast-paced imagery in my head while listening to music. *The faster, the better.*


:shocked:

My mind is constantly running. Very noisy. I wish it was quieter in there.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> :shocked:
> 
> My mind is constantly running. Very noisy. I wish it was quieter in there.


Same with me. I always have something going on in there. It gets exhausting at times. :frustrating:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I agree with @alittlebear,I think it's silly to strive for peace within yourself when in reality you are doing nothing.But maybe that's because I'm not an easily stressed person,I could see meditation being useful for such people who get irationally stressed out about everything,not for me.I couldn't meditate even if I wanted to though,I bet it's boring lol



"Doing nothing" if you're just sitting there with your eyes closed, maybe. I think some people give meditation a more mystical meaning than intended. Of course it can be mystical and spiritual, it does have those roots, but I personally see it as a relaxation technique, nothing more.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> "Doing nothing" if you're just sitting there with your eyes closed, maybe. I think some people give meditation a more mystical meaning than intended. Of course it can be mystical and spiritual, it does have those roots, but I personally see it as a relaxation technique, nothing more.


By doing nothing I mean that you aren't improving anything,you're just keeping yourself under illusion that things don't need to be improved as long as you (force yourself to) feel ok about it.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> By doing nothing I mean that you aren't improving anything,you're just keeping yourself under illusion that things don't need to be improved as long as you (force yourself to) feel ok about it.


But that's not what meditation is lol


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> But that's not what meditation is lol


What is it then?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> What is it then?


It can be as simple as easing your stress. Relaxation. Nothing more. It doesn't need to have an other-wordly or deeper meaning than that.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> It can be as simple as easing your stress. Relaxation. Nothing more. It doesn't need to have an other-wordly or deeper meaning than that.


Yeah,I get that.
That's what I described.I hate that strong _focus_ on having to be relaxed and stress-free unless you have some seriously irrational anxiety 24/7,then you really should do whatever you can to make yourself calm down for a moment.But normal people are just too sensitive,and imo a bit too relaxed for their own good(even if they seem to be anxious and worried)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,I get that.
> That's what I described.I hate that strong _focus_ on having to be relaxed and stress-free unless you have some seriously irrational anxiety 24/7,then you really should do whatever you can to make yourself calm down for a moment.But normal people are just too sensitive,and imo a bit too relaxed for their own good(even if they seem to be anxious and worried)


I disagree. Nothing wrong with a little down time here and there. Meditation is no more indicative of unhealthiness than taking a nap during the day because you want to re-energize your body.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> I disagree. Nothing wrong with a little down time here and there. Meditation is no more indicative of unhealthiness than taking a nap during the day because you want to re-energize your body.


It's not unhealthiness really,but I think it does show some kind of laziness(therefore related to enneatype 9),which we all have to a degree but I don't think it should be encouraged.We should work on being naturally relaxed and excited about challenges life has prepared for us so we don't have to actively worry about needing to relax and doing things specifically for the sake of relaxing.
But maybe I'm overly ambitious lol


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> It's not unhealthiness really,but I think it does show some kind of laziness(therefore related to enneatype 9),which we all have to a degree but I don't think it should be encouraged.We should work on being naturally relaxed and excited about challenges life has prepared for us so we don't have to actively worry about needing to relax and doing things specifically for the sake of relaxing.
> But maybe I'm overly ambitious lol


I think you're misunderstanding the intent of meditation.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the intent of meditation.


I don't think so,I just don't like how pointless it is.But I understand that maybe we have different definitions of "pointless" and I'm probably a bit too strict.
You know that feeling when you exercise and your whole body hurts for 2 days but it feels sooo _good_?Or when you eat plain,unsatisfying food that's very healthy and you feel that sense of pride?Or when you are in emotional pain but at the same time proud of yourself for feeling that emotion,for example for loving someone and you try to do everything you can to make it stop _by making them love you_ rather than by trying not to feel it?All that for me is the opposite of relaxation.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I don't think so,I just don't like how pointless it is.But I understand that maybe we have different definitions of "pointless" and I'm probably a bit too strict.
> You know that feeling when you exercise and your whole body hurts for 2 days but it feels sooo _good_?Or when you eat plain,unsatisfying food that's very healthy and you feel that sense of pride?Or when you are in emotional pain but at the same time proud of yourself for feeling that emotion,for example for loving someone and you try to do everything you can to make it stop _by making them love you_ rather than by trying not to feel it?All that for me is the opposite of relaxation.


I understand this response even less. Yeah, how people choose to relax is up to them. Relaxation is obviously subjective. My initial disagreement was about viewing meditation as a way to lie to yourself about reality.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> I understand this response even less. Yeah, how people choose to relax is up to them. Relaxation is obviously subjective. My initial disagreement was about viewing meditation as a way to lie to yourself about reality.


Well no,not really a lie,now I realize that you thought I though that it's something spiritual and therefore reality-denying,which I didn't mean at all.
It just makes me think of focus on changing your own emotional state rather than making your emotional state change thanks to it being all right to change.It's like not watching disturbing documentary about poor people rather than trying to somehow help.Or like accepting you carry few extra pounds instead of losing them.Or anything like that.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Well no,not really a lie,now I realize that you thought I though that it's something spiritual and therefore reality-denying,which I didn't mean at all.
> It just makes me think of focus on changing your own emotional state rather than making your emotional state change thanks to it being all right to change.It's like not watching disturbing documentary about poor people rather than trying to somehow help.Or like accepting you carry few extra pounds instead of losing them.Or anything like that.


No, it didn't strike me as spiritual, just removed from practicality which is what meditation is usually used for in the West.

Again, that was also something I disagreed with. What does it really matter if someone takes 10-30 minutes to meditate/relax? How does that detract from anyone's life or well-being? How does that keep someone from helping?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> No, it didn't strike me as spiritual, just removed from practicality which is what meditation is usually used for in the West.
> 
> Again, that was also something I disagreed with. What does it really matter if someone takes 10-30 minutes to meditate/relax? How does that detract from anyone's life or well-being? How does that keep someone from helping?


It's not about them doing it,it's about their focus being in the wrong place


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> It's not about them doing it,it's about their focus being in the wrong place


Their focus being bettering themselves? Like exercise, dieting, self-help.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> Their focus being bettering themselves? Like exercise, dieting, self-help.


Focus on relaxation.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Focus on relaxation.


lol


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

@Living dead I understand where you're coming from. To me meditation is not about relaxing. It's about making your mind more healthy. I personally started doing it because I was sick of being extremely emotionally unstable. I completely identify with not liking it because it feels like a waste of time. Why am I sitting here doing nothing when I could be out having fun, or creating things, or exploring interesting ideas? The first few times I did it I would actually burst out into uncontrollable laughter because I just felt so uncomfortable and ridiculous. But now I'm starting to like it, it seems to be helping a bit. It's making me less volatile, I don't sweat the small stuff as much, and I can focus on more important things. I don't think you should knock it until you try it. 

I know how ENFJs are, always having to do something and never getting enough sleep because they are so involved in a thousand different little projects. I think meditation would actually help you in the long run, because it would better help you focus on what's actually important, and not stress out about the small things as much.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> @_Living dead_ I understand where you're coming from. To me meditation is not about relaxing. It's about making your mind more healthy. I personally started doing it because I was sick of being extremely emotionally unstable. I completely identify with not liking it because it feels like a waste of time. Why am I sitting here doing nothing when I could be out having fun, or creating things, or exploring interesting ideas? The first few times I did it I would actually burst out into uncontrollable laughter because I just felt so uncomfortable and ridiculous. *But now I'm starting to like it, it seems to be helping a bit. It's making me less volatile, I don't sweat the small stuff as much, and I can focus on more important things.* I don't think you should knock it until you try it.
> 
> I know how ENFJs are, always having to do something and never getting enough sleep because they are so involved in a thousand different little projects. I think meditation would actually help you in the long run, because it would better help you focus on what's actually important, and not stress out about the small things as much.


Exactly. Some people meditate for the long-term benefits. I would say part of it is learning self-discipline and emotional control. The reason I find it frustrating is because I have a hard time resting my mind, and focusing inward can lure me into even more thinking.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah,I guess I get it,it can be for long term benefit but that obsession with having to be relaxed,happy,etc. annoys me,when it's just for the sake of those emotions and I took it out on meditation,but it's not really about meditation
I guess it is an ExxJ thing primarily haha,but others could relate too
But many xSFJ's,those really do need meditation XD

I personally think I have a good judgment of what should and shouldn't be stressing me out.I mean,it might look different to others but at the same time I'm relaxed when it comes to some things and when I decide to relax,I _can_ do it,like,I'm not one of those people who literally can't fall asleep when something's worrying them but I am one of those people who'd rather go fix it _now_(but if that really can't be done then I don't just torture myself with thinking about it and I simply go to sleep)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Did you guys really talk about meditation for two pages


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Did you guys really talk about meditation for two pages


Unfortunately.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Do y'all use Pandora? Honestly don't know what I would do without Pandora.


Pandora shows a middle finger to my IP address. :th_sad:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Pandora shows a middle finger to my IP address. :th_sad:


Aw.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Pandora shows a middle finger to my IP address. :th_sad:


That's honestly really sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I just did some reading on socionics, and now it makes perfect sense why an ENFJ would hate meditation so much. It's because their vulnerable function is Si.



> The EIE is more likely to measure the comfortableness of conversation than other more physiological signs. Still, they are quite attuned to the the physical sensations others are experiencing and use the information to raise and lower the emotional conditions that those individuals are experiencing. In any case however, EIEs are prone to making errors in daily routine. This can include having little or no idea of where they put an object, allowing neglected responsibilities to pile up, or failing to remember important tasks given to them; excessive procrastination is common in EIEs. *The EIE has little respect for people who seem to be too concerned with their health and comfort and who avoid straining themselves. The EIE feels that people who focus too much on caring for themselves will have no time to achieve anything worthwhile. The EIE will feel empty and restless if he is in a situation where he is expected to just chill out* and have a good time; he would feel that this undermines his devotion to realizing his abstract visions. He can only enjoy visceral contact with reality if it is accompanied by an active will to initiate such contact, to intentionally engage it. EIEs frequently reflect on experiences with others, both positive and negative, and are always bracing themselves for future problems (which mostly involve other people). This extensive planning of future engagements cause EIEs to often feel restless as they want to implement their goals quickly.* In situations where they are forced to remain patient and idle, EIEs can dwell in their stress *and neglect real problems.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> I just did some reading on socionics, and now it makes perfect sense why an ENFJ would hate meditation so much. It's because their vulnerable function is Si.


:shocked:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Haha yeah,I had it somewhere in the back of my mind,that's actually one of the first things that convinced me of being an ENFJ!

That description is so perfectly me,socionics descriptions are the best


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> I just did some reading on socionics, and now it makes perfect sense why an ENFJ would hate meditation so much. It's because their vulnerable function is Si.


On snap. The truth comes out.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@shinynotshiny also the ENFjs lowest function is Ne according to Socionics, which may also help explain why I'm so put off by unexplainable things in fantasy worlds


> EIEs can generate random ideas or come up with lots of crazy alternatives for fun, but they prefer to focus on understanding the development of a particular situation and not be distracted with possibilities that are outside that situation. Too much idea generation and focus on all the possibilities open to them actually disorients them, as they are already plenty scattered enough.
> 
> When experiencing deep stress resulting from a conflict, however, they become very doubtful about forecasting the likely unfolding of the conflict and start to use this function to imagine how events could happen. If resolution to the problem seems unlikely, or if nothing is being done to turn things around, EIEs turn to dark thoughts about what is likely to happen and become absorbed by the conflict (even if these negative thoughts are not very rational).


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> @_shinynotshiny_ also the ENFjs lowest function is Ne according to Socionics, which may also help explain why I'm so put off by unexplainable things in fantasy worlds


Hmmm. Fascinating.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Blech.
> 
> Hello, so after much debate we decided on ENFP as opposed to INFP. And while I do have the fast-paced mind and ideas of an Ne-dom, and while I act like an ENFP (at least in the voice thing I did). However, after reading some differences between ENFP and INFP, I'm not completely positive I'm an ENFP anymore. Especially since I'm a social introvert.
> 
> ...


ehhh. .. idk which you are, but this stuff described me. A lot. Although my sensing is before logic. *facepalm*


----------

